# Open Category Voting



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Head on over to the Paintathon forum to add your vote to the current Open Category to see who the winner is. Tomorrow will be the final day for votes.


----------



## Donte (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bah*

Blerg baka baka blerg


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

And that was pointless crap.


----------

